# WIN 10 latest update: no midi keyboard



## Vardaro (Aug 11, 2019)

I have just rolled back (to april 2018?) last night's update to recover use of my Korg microKEY.
I hope MS sort it out before the support stops in November..


----------



## DavidY (Aug 11, 2019)

I don't have a Korg keyboard so can't try it myself.
However if it's the same one you have, it looks like Korg have found the problem and issued a new driver.
If it was me though, if I hadn't done so already, I'd definitely take a backup image of the system drive/whole computer in its working state before trying the upgrade again.

Looks like this is a relevant post on their support forum:
https://support.korguser.net/hc/en-...083-USB-MIDI-is-not-recognized-on-Windows-10-
which leads to:
https://www.korg.com/us/support/download/product/1/285/


----------



## Vardaro (Aug 11, 2019)

The rollback is possible within a month of the update.
I shall make an image of /C: once I have tidied up a bit..


----------



## DavidY (Aug 11, 2019)

Vardaro said:


> The rollback is possible within a month of the update.


Originally it was a month, but somewhere along the way, Microsoft changed it so now you only have 10 days to rollback.
Also, I did once have an experience where the rollback didn't work. 
Maybe it's more reliable now but it still don't entirely trust it.


----------



## Vardaro (Aug 11, 2019)

In fact before rolling back, I had already tried the latest driver from Korg, to no effect.. I even unistalled it before re-installing it.


----------



## DavidY (Aug 11, 2019)

Ah I'm sorry that didn't work... was hoping it would be an easy fix. :(

I did see some workarounds which people mentioned before the driver update was published but they did seem to involve changing the registry so not risk-free. 

I'd have tried disconnecting the keyboard, uninstalling the driver (seem to remember there is some option to fully remove the driver software from system), then running the W10 update and installing the new driver from there, maybe even before re-connecting the keyboard. But I'm not sure that's sufficiently different from what you already tried that it would change the result.


----------



## Solarsentinel (Aug 12, 2019)

Try this:





Korg usb midi driver problem with Win 10 - 1903 update


Hi all, I posted here to inform some people who have problem with the korg usb midi driver since the 1903 May win 10's update. For the facts, there is a big bug with Korg usb midi driver when you update from version 1809 to version 1903 of win 10. The result is for an unknown reason all KORG...




vi-control.net


----------



## DANIELE (Aug 12, 2019)

Korg should have pulled out updated drivers to fix this.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Aug 12, 2019)

They did?!: https://www.korg.com/us/support/download/product/1/285/

But I blame Microsoft for this. Some update blocked Machine Studio, some the Yamaha USB driver, some update killed Bluetooth on my laptop, some reduced system latency, never ending story.


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 12, 2019)

Just face it we are all screwed on both platforms with the (d)evolving OS. I might have to invest in an 8TB drive just for drive images. There has to be a spike in drive imaging sales.


----------



## DANIELE (Aug 13, 2019)

Hadrondrift said:


> They did?!: https://www.korg.com/us/support/download/product/1/285/
> 
> But I blame Microsoft for this. Some update blocked Machine Studio, some the Yamaha USB driver, some update killed Bluetooth on my laptop, some reduced system latency, never ending story.



Yeah, I'm with you. Now I block Windows updates, I'm tired of the mess they do. Every update break something, how the hell this OS is supposed to be used in a professional enviroment?!??!


----------



## Solarsentinel (Aug 13, 2019)

Vardaro said:


> I have just rolled back (to april 2018?) last night's update to recover use of my Korg microKEY.
> I hope MS sort it out before the support stops in November..


And for correcting several bugs like the NI you have to update to 1903 version (may update).


----------



## Solarsentinel (Aug 13, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> Yeah, I'm with you. Now I block Windows updates, I'm tired of the mess they do. Every update break something, how the hell this OS is supposed to be used in a professional enviroment?!??!


Yes it's very disappointing. Yet i'm sure there is a bug between Windows & Ableton live. Every project larger than 20 channels crashed when i closed Ableton. Everything worked just fine before the latest Windows update...


----------

